# Not your typical NCEES question :blink:



## singlespeed (Aug 10, 2006)

Ima Watt marries Justa Second and they have a daughter. What is the daughter's name?


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 10, 2006)

Sapper,

you're close!

If the mother hyphenated the last name and you thought about equivalent units.... B)


----------



## benbo (Aug 10, 2006)

Jewell?


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 10, 2006)

Jewel (Joule) was the answer I was looking for.

Congrats Benbo!


----------

